# برنامه نویسی با محصولات مایکروسافت > برنامه نویسی مبتنی بر Microsoft .Net Framework > F#‎‎ >  سوال کوچک

## mmvalinezhad

با سلام دوستان و اساتید محترم
من در حال کار با اف شارپ هستم،وقتی دو کد زیر را اجرا می کنم سیستم دو پاسخ متفاوت می دهد،مگر نباید دو جواب یکسان بدهد،علت چیست؟

*کد اول:*
let evenOnlyList = List.filter (fun x -> x % 2 = 0) [1; 2; 3; 4; 5; 6]
پاسخ سیستم:
val evenOnlyList : int list = [2; 4; 6]

*کد دوم:*
let data=[1;2;3;4;5;6]
let evenOnlyList = List.filter (fun x -> x % 2 = 0) data
پاسخ سیستم:
val evenOnlyList : int list = [2; 4; 6]

با تشکر

----------


## mmvalinezhad

خودم متوجه شدم،مشکلم بر طرف شد.

----------


## hessam2003

سلام.
شما دو جواب یکسان دارید.
مشکل چیست؟؟!!!

----------


## rezanoorpour

مقاله مناسب درباره معایب و مزایایی وآینده #F در دنیایی برنامه نویسی و 9 زبان دیگر آینده دار در مقاله زیرhttp://htmlcenter.ir/Article/18/10-%...%A7%D9%84-2019
از کاربران عزیر خواهشمندم برای اطلاعات بیشتر به مقاله بنده هم سری بزنید
طراحی سایت

----------

